# هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام



## دروب (17 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم اخوتي
لدي اقتراح ورجاء اخوي بان يستحدث قسم خاص بمعلمي التعليم المسيحي لتبادل الخبرات والاستفادة القصوى من كل معلم واكيد هذا سيعود بالخير لمسيرة التعليم المسيحي في جميع انحاء البلاد
وارجو ان يكون هذا القسم خاص للاعضاء المباركين
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام*

فعلا خوش اقتراح و مفيد .. نشوف رأي الادارة


----------



## تونى 2010 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام*

ارجو من اداره المنتدى دراسه الفكره


----------



## the servant (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام*

سلام ونعمة دروب,,,,

فكرة رائعة أخي العزيز... بس اعتقد انك مدام فكرت ان الاقتراح تقتصر
علي الاعضاء المباركين كان ممكن ننزل الموضوع في القسم الخاص بذلك


----------



## دروب (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام*

_شكرا الكم جميعا _
_وارجو من القائمين على المنتدى الاجابة و_
_والى الاخ العزيز فراي اريد ان اقول لك انا ولد ولست بنت_


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
رائعععععععععععععع جدا وفكرة جميلة جدا وباذن ياسوع الادارة توافق عليها 
_____________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## دروب (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام*

الله يسمع منك اختي البرنسيسة
ولو هو الظاهر انه ولا واحد من ادارة المنتدى رد لحد الان 
ارجو منكم الرد اخواني في ادارة المنتدى


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام*

الفكرة يمكن تطبيقها بموضوع بقسم الأعضاء المباركين و لا داعي لفتح قسم كامل  
تفضلوا بطرح الموضوع و انا سأثبته في قسمكم الخاص

سلام و نعمة


----------



## دروب (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام*

شكرا اخي ماي روك
ولكن هل تقصد ان نطرح الموضوع في قسم الاعضاء المباركين ولا غير شي ارجو التوضيح


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام*



دروب قال:


> شكرا اخي ماي روك
> ولكن هل تقصد ان نطرح الموضوع في قسم الاعضاء المباركين ولا غير شي ارجو التوضيح


 
نعم, اطرحوا الموضوع في قسم الأعضاء المباركين, و الي عنده خبرة و اضافة ممكن يطرح اضافته في الموضوع و انا سأثبت الموضوع في حينها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## دروب (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هام جدا ارجو الاهتمام*

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------

